# Niki



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

It's hard to believe that you came into our home 3 years ago. 










You love playing with our fosters and always welcomed them into our home. 










But your favorite friend is Kali. We're so glad you came into our life, Nik. Happy 3rd Gotcha Day!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy gotcha day, Niki! Great looking dogs!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Cassidy's Mom! We sure enjoy our little rescue girl.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style="color: #CC33CC">HAPPY GOTCHA DAY NIKI!!</span></span>









You are such a pretty pretty girl. I hope your mom got you some cake and ice cream to celebrate your special day.

Did mom buy you a new Frisbee yet?


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Hope you're having a great birthday, beautiful girl. Your mom is going to be in big trouble if you didn't get DQ!!! I'll make sure I eat ice cream to celebrate your big day - just the excuse Murph and I were looking for to make a trip around the corner to DQ!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Gotcha day Niki! you sure are a beauty!!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KShortYour mom is going to be in big trouble if you didn't get DQ!!!


LOL! You crack me up! No DQ close by so it's a Sonic blast for her.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sonic will do just fine! Just glad she got her treat! :thumbup

When we were kids, my mom always thought DQ was a cure for anything that ailed us (actually, she still does). She always thought that DQ was "low fat" ice cream??? I have no clue where she got that, but you can't convince her any differently. We're going home for a family reunion next month and last night she told me she has DQ in the freezer. Her exact words: "you know, it's low fat so we can have it every night"! Makes me laugh every time. But it's always given us a good excuse to get ice cream. Thanks Nik - Murphy and I got a "low fat" treat last night because it was your birthday!!!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Low Fat?








If I am going to splurge, I am not getting low fat.









I just had a sonic blast last night with Jake, in celebration of Niki's gotcha day. Jake wanted to extend his thanks to Niki, since he only gets it on occasion now.









Kris, My mom always said we need to have dessert first, that way we always have room. So we live by that motto to this day.

Always room for ice cream.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: TMARIE Did mom buy you a new Frisbee yet?


She's the tennis ball girl in the family while Kali is the frisbee fan. Occasionally Niki will taunt Kali with the frisbee:


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: TMARIE
> I just had a sonic blast last night with Jake, in celebration of Niki's gotcha day. Jake wanted to extend his thanks to Niki, since he only gets it on occasion now.


Awww, what a sweetheart.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh my bad!! Sorry Niki. I got you mixed up with your sis. Promise it won't happen again. 
In this case I hope you got a new tube of tennis balls. Nothing better then a fresh smelling tennis ball, ask Jake, he knows.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Gotcha Day Niki!!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

OMG, I missed Niki's birthday - please excuse the belated wishes, they are heartfelt even if they are late. Sean sends his hugs too.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

wishing you many happy returns of this day !!


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Elsie and SeanRescueMom. These birthdays sneak up on us, don't they?


----------

